# No longer living the Fib



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Even my sister said it didn't look right! 

New to G, I bought 3 low priced bridges, first thought upon seeing them, was I could have built better bridges! But this is G scale and toytrains combined so they were installed....

Oh sure I poured footings, but.... it was too over built for a mining spur... but it was easier to move on to other needs... and it sat.

Time in the Ponder Chair and I saw the light! Say I've got 5 or 6 prebuilt trestle bents.... So I riped it out and put a couple of sticks for stringers over the gap, under the track and marked the outer loations for bents.
Back at the workbench I pinned the bents to the stringers and spaced 3 more in between. Back at the layout, I slipped the stringers back under the track and while the bents don't touch the ground, the whole kit and kaboodle looks a lot better! I'll add footings and all will be well again!









The Fib! Too wide and too out of place!

















The brother of the removed bridge is in the foreground, second track in and looks good between the cribbed up roadway, but the trestle looks better in the background where bro's bro was!

Whew! Another fib bites the dust! Took me 20 minutes to pin it together! (twice, accidently reversed the stringers! Fortunately I didn't glue 'em.)

John


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Trestle looks great - all bridges are not required to be "monumental erections"


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Heh... I, too, was living the fib and saw the light! I love trestles! If a trestle will work where a bridge is now, bye bye bridge! Of course, it's all in the eye of the beholder! If it looks wrong but you're willing to accept it for a while, who's to say it's wrong? It's only a small fib!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

say what???? I'd blush too! lol 

Thanks, I have a list of dislikes about that commercial 'erectioned' bridge.... but when I jumped in I was playing up the toylike nature; say 200' tall saguaros cactus... pipe foam insulation, hot knifed and glued to form arms and spray painted in vertical stripes for texture? They're gone too... but talk about monumental! 

The added bulk/double cap ends are for a walkway... on the near side in pics. Late sun picked up normaly shaded detail. Extensions pinned on top of bent caps. Quick and easy... bents were on hand from cribbing branch line.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Where did you get all the rocks? Were they on your property? Your layout is comming along nicely.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

JJ, 

What rocks? I don't see no stinking rocks! hee hee! 

Half came from the property including the big red one by the baby Saguaro (rescued after a grader's blade uprooted it out in the back country), I dug up on site, only 2" of the top was showing! I call it a dinosaur egg! 
The Color you see has been found at The Total Wreck Mine. I've been inside the hill and have entered one side and exited the other. risky business! I've kind of adopted the Total Wreck as mine, thus the Railroad is known as The Vail and Total Wreck RR and my nickname here is from that, not my nature! 
Some has come from other mines too... yes Rosemont area too. I live in Vail Az. and the Town was named for John Vail, the cattle rancher who found the Total Wreck with his friend Jerry Dillon. 

The Color is what I call Stained rock, the host rock with color attached, I wish they were solid color, then I'd cut and polish it for jewelry, my old profession. 

At first I collected rocks by color and interesting features, I also have a thing for broken rocks and would gather all the sections and re-arrange them by the tracks. When I laid the first loop way back when, it was on bare dirt, part of my driveway parking.... Then I met my new best friend and he showed me the mines... the rest how you say, is history. 
Vail is also known as the Town between the Tracks. SP came to town first and soon the El Paso and Southwestern came from the east and paralleled the SP to Tucson Tucson's historic depot downtown is from the EP&SW RR. 

Thanks, 
John


----------

